# [H] Vampires [W] various 40k and fantasy



## jameschalkywhite (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi all. Looking to trade some Vampire counts. I have 30 ghouls, 10 wolves, 35 skellies, 3 bat swarms, 3 varghiests, 1 vargulf, 5 oop hexwraiths, 4 oop wraiths, 2 banshees, 1 necromancer, various vampires and a converted stand alone strigoi ghoul ghoul. 

I am looking for fenrisian wolves, thunderwolves, vostroyans, valhallans, IG vehicles, deffkoptas, ork big gunz, mega nobz and possibly lizardmen

PM or email [email protected]


----------

